# Lowest Bulk Tobacco Prices by Store/Brand/Location/Shipping Costs



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

* This thread is dedicated to finding the best prices for each brand of tobacco as a general reference. Prices based on 16oz/1lb. Best prices DO take in to account shipping costs. Please contribute. If you find a lower price, post here.*

* Best Prices, Bulk By Brand | By Store*

_Cornell & Diehl_ - Marscigars ||||||||||| Knoxcigar.com - Gawith & Hoggarth, Samuel Gawith (Squadron Leader only)

_Dunhill_ - Pipesandcigars |||||||||||||| Marscigars.com - Esoterica, Cornell & Diehl
 
_Esoterica _- Marscigars ||||||||||||||| Outwesttobacco.com - Mcclelland
 
_Gawith & Hoggarth_ - Knoxcigar |||||||| Pipesandcigars.com - Dunhill, GL Pease, Stokkebye, Rattray
 
_ GL Pease_ - Pipesandcigars |||||||||||| Smokingpipes.com - MacBaren,Samuel Gawith
 
_MacBaren _- Smokingpipes

 _ Mcclelland_ - Outwesttobacco

 _Peter Stokkebye_ - Pipesandcigars

_Rattray _- Pipesandcigars

 _Samuel Gawith_ - Smokingpipes (For Squadron Leader only - Knoxcigar)
 

* Shipping Costs:*

 *Knoxcigar *-  flat fee of $8.00, over $100 - *Free*
*Marscigars *- flat fee of $6.00
* Outwesttobacco* - Up to $30 - $5.00, Up to $40 - $7.00, Up to $60 - $9.00, Up to $80 - $10.00, $80+ - $12.00
 *Pipesandcigars *- $6.00 up to $50, $7.00 from $51-$100, $8.00 over $100
*Smokingpipes* - $6.00 up to $75, Over $75 - *Free*

* Locations**: *(For fast shipping to your state based on distance)
 
*Knoxcigar - *Knoxville, TN 37902
*Marscigars - *New Cumberland, PA 17070
 *Outwesttobacco - *Pocatello, ID 83204 
*Pipesandcigars - *Albany, NY 12205
 *Smokingpipes* - Little River, SC 29566

-T2


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bump.

Freight from JR's at $2.50 per tin of tobacco is mindboggling. If they weren't close enough to drive by the stores I guess I'd never buy from them.

I just costed out an order for 20- and 25- tins between JR and SmokingPipes - JR was $30-$40 higher, mostly due to their freight policy.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree. The only time that I buy from JR's is when I'm driving by.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have exact numbers, but I just put an order with smokingpipes yesterday (tins though), but regardless of where I looked, they had the lowest price on everything I was looking for.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> bump.
> 
> Freight from JR's at $2.50 per tin of tobacco is mindboggling. If they weren't close enough to drive by the stores I guess I'd never buy from them.
> 
> I just costed out an order for *20- and 25- tins *between JR and SmokingPipes - JR was $30-$40 higher, mostly due to their freight policy.


Heck ya. Nice order.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> I don't have exact numbers, but I just put an order with smokingpipes yesterday (tins though), but regardless of where I looked, they had the lowest price on everything I was looking for.


I agree, smokingpipes does seem to have the lowest tin prices, and with their free shipping (over $75) it can't be beat. I get their shipments in 2 days.

I visited one J&R, I found their prices B&M to be equal to their online price +$2.50 effectively the same?


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I don't have exact numbers, but I just put an order with smokingpipes yesterday (tins though), but regardless of where I looked, they had the lowest price on everything I was looking for.


I find SP to be tad bit more expensive than P&C when I put together largish (~$100), varied orders (usually a mix of tins and bulk from many tins). Then again, that's probably mostly due to the price spread on stokkebye (P&C sells it for like half as much as SP), which I usually buy a lot of. I'd still order from SP when the price difference is less than $5 (usually about what I end up with), since they ship faster and more reliably.

For reference, the lastorder I priced out was 8oz. PS, 2 C&D tins, 2 gawith tins, 4 oz of FVF (bulk on SP, tins on P&C, since its all they offer), 3-4 GLP tins, a rattray can and 1-2 McC tins. It came out to something like 106 to 102, both with free shipping.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bump for an old thread. 

Was searching for some PS Twist Flake the other day, a pound at CupOjoes.com was cheaper by almost 10+ dollars than other places I found.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Pretty sure smoking pipes has free shipping over 95 dollars not 75. It used to be 75 but they changed it awhile back.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

wow what a great thread guys! Helps me out a lot....Thanks!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Just heard that Mac Baren HH Mature Va & HH Vintage Syrian well now be available in pound bags. Factor those into this price list.

Whooo hooo!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Quick_nick said:


> Pretty sure smoking pipes has free shipping over 95 dollars not 75. It used to be 75 but they changed it awhile back.


Yep I was shopping last night and Smokingpipes is free over $95. 4noggins is free over $75.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

That's right I remember 4 noggins being 75.


----------

